# Architecture



## polyastepanova (Apr 1, 2014)

artbyps.blogspot.com

I'm planning on becoming an architect. 

http://vk.com/photo13749287_326902490
http://vk.com/photo13749287_326902502


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

Very reluctant to click on links......how about just posting some art work?


----------



## polyastepanova (Apr 1, 2014)

I shared some of my work in my album 'Work', check it out


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Great works. You might want to use two point perspective for your second picture in your album.


----------

